# You just can't make this stuff up!



## z-bikes (Oct 28, 2014)

Check out this "Restored" Firestone. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Firestone-Pilot-Bicycle-Rare-Vintage-1939-1953-/121468610453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4817e795


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2014)

I always feel bad when I see these. it's clear they thought they were doing a good thing, but they've taken a $50.00 bike and restored it to a $50.00 bike.
it's a 50s Huffy built bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like they _just_ finished rattle-canning it in time for the "photo shoot"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't notice that! too funny it's like the chalk outline at a murder scene! the murder weapon is still bottom center in the photo! 


fordmike65 said:


> Looks like they _just_ finished rattle-canning it in time for the "photo shoot"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 28, 2014)

I like the orange rim over spray shadow behind the bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 28, 2014)

The chrome looks painted silver too


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like the seller is trying to find someone that is easily bamboozled.

The chrome parts are painted silver. The paint outline is on the pallet next to the painted porch deck.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 28, 2014)

That's the funniest ad I've seen in a long time! Lol love how they didn't even think to move the can of paint!! :eek:

Darcie


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just made an offer of $1.00, with the condition that it is a truely accurate restoration. Hope I get it!:o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Just made an offer of $1.00, with the condition that it is a truely accurate restoration. Hope I get it!:o




sadly it's not worth the shipping


----------



## Springer Tom (Oct 29, 2014)

Since when did they start making mobile homes out of bricks?


----------



## mikedill (Oct 29, 2014)

Love how they taped over the logo on the tube, painted it a slightly different color, then peeled the tape. Classy.


----------



## seangee (Oct 29, 2014)

Why you guys gotta hate? That's my bike, and I'm gonna get lots of money for it. There's a sucker out there somewhere that can't wIt to throw money at it. Lmao
JK. Lol... And now my real response


Wow, $750, or almost $900 with shipping? GASP... What kind of drugs is this guy on? If only, I'd be selling a lot more bikes. Lol. And where did he get his approx value of $1300 from?


----------



## seangee (Oct 29, 2014)

I wouldn't even reimburse him the cost of the paint on this one. I would however strip it for the fenders, seat, and probably the wheels too.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 29, 2014)

I think you found the Holy Grail of bad deals. I don't think there is anything out there that will top this one! I love the details that make this so special. The tools on the ground, along with the various nuts and bolts, the spray can and paint shadows on the ground.This is one for the books.


----------



## Joe Hargis (Oct 29, 2014)

*Dum dums ....*

Lol . Too funny ....


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2014)

The description is classic. And this part really threw me "  THERE NEVER HAS BEEN OR NEVER WILL BE ANY RUST ON THIS BIKE. ORIGINAL SEAT. CAUTION: THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND OPPORTUNITY.'



CAUTION?


----------



## RuggsRoh (Oct 29, 2014)

The real question, is there any spray paint left in that can or did he huff it? If he got stoned on Krylon he must have gotten the munchies and polished of the box of Special K cereal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't look now but the bike just sold.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2014)

tanksalot said:


> Don't look now but the bike just sold ...




Still there....as is my pending offer of $1.00.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Still there....as is my pending offer of $1.00.




But you had to look to see if it could be true . Think about it In the event this bike auctially had sold this would make our bikes worth a fortune .. That could be bad or good depending on the desire to buy bikes or sell them. ( I know I would have looked to see) ..:o


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Still there....as is my pending offer of $1.00.




Careful, you might just end up paying 126 bux for this gem.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Careful, you might just end up paying 126 bux for this gem.




I know...even for that price I'll be a deadbeat bidder


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I know...even for that price I'll be a deadbeat bidder



I wonder how many bugs are in the paint?


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2014)

You people are really critical about a bike that is only $750. Jeesh !


----------



## Duck (Oct 29, 2014)

...................................


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2014)

In regards to the orange paint, I'd say there's more on* the deck than there is on the bike.

*Mods: please don't delete this post. That's "more on", not moron.


----------

